# Are all plastisol transfers done by screen printing?



## fix (Jun 4, 2012)

Are all plastisol transfers done with by screen printing or can they also be done by dtg printers? 


Phil


----------



## SonicEagle (Jun 22, 2013)

to my knowledge there is no other way to print a Plastisol transfer other than screen printing. DTG does not use plastisol inks (unless I'm missing something).


----------



## NathanAnderson (Feb 15, 2007)

fix said:


> Are all plastisol transfers done with by screen printing or can they also be done by dtg printers?
> 
> 
> Phil


Yes. All plastisol transfers are screen printed. Keep in mind, there are other heat transfer technologies that are not plastisol and therefore not screen printed.


----------



## fix (Jun 4, 2012)

NathanAnderson said:


> there are other heat transfer technologies that are not plastisol and therefore not screen printed.


Do any of the other heat transfer systems offer the vibrancy, detail and soft feel that is achieved with dtg?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sublimation offers the best vibrate colors BUT can only be used on 100% polyester white/pastel garments.. all polyester is not the same...I prefer Vapor Apparel for the best selection/quality


----------

